# Abstürze bei PC-Spielen



## BMF2209 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

habe seit einigen Tagen folgendes Problem:


Momentan stürzen bei mir alle "neueren" PC-Spiele (GTA San Andreas, Der Pate, NWN2)  nach einer gewissen Zeit ab.

Das seltsame dabei ist das "ältere Spiele" (Anno 1503, Baldurs Gate, Operation Flashpoint) ohne Probleme laufen.

Woran kann das liegen?

Technische Daten:

AMD Athlon Thunderbird (3000+)

1GB DDR RAM

Grafikkarte: Geforce 6200

Win XP Professional

Alle neuesten Treiber runtergeladen, sowie  Direct X 9.0 installiert.


----------



## merzi86 (2. Januar 2008)

Geht nur das Spiel "aus" bedeutet schliesst es sich einfach nur ein nur oder startet der Rechner dann neu?


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2008)

Kühler, Rippen und Ventilatoren säubern 

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Januar 2008)

Also es wäre wie merzi86 schon fragte interessant ob nur das Spiel aus geht oder der PC neustartet.
Von chmee kam ein nützlicher Tip doch glaube ich nicht, dass dort der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du mal versuchen deinen Grafiktreiber zu aktuallisieren. Die aktuelle Version kannst du etwa unter Ausführen -> dxdiag -> Grafik bzw. Direct3D nachsehen.
Die aktuellen Treiber für deine Karte findest du unter nvidia.de


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne dieses "Nach-einiger-Zeit-gings-nicht-mehr" auch mit geplatzten Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard oder dem Netzteil. Austausch ist dann angesagt.

Besonders unter Last bricht dann die Stromversorgung zusammen. Aber zunächst sollte die obige Frage beantwortet werden. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Januar 2008)

Das ist natürlich möglich und der ungünstigste Fall... also heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken *chmee ne Tasse Tee geb*


----------



## Radhad (3. Januar 2008)

Habe derzeit ein ähnliches Problem - in unregelmäßigen Abschnitten friert mein ganzer PC ein, egal ob es sich bei dem Spiel um Guild Wars, Sid Meier's Pirates!, oder Counter Strike: Source handelt. An Staub dachte ich zuerst, war aber nicht wirklich zugestaubt. Ich vermute derzeit, dass es am Grafiktreiber liegt (welcher allerdings auch höchstens anderthalb Monate alt ist - da hab ich nämlich zuletzt XP neu aufgespielt). Da er ganz einfriert und beim spielen eigentlich nur der GRafiktreiber kritisch ist, fällt mir zur Zeit nichts anderes ein ...

Mein PC:
AMD Athlon 3700+
2x512MB DDR1 Speicher
ASUS Mainboard (Name gerade entfallen)
GeForce 7900GT


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Ab und zu hilft es auch, einen etwas aelteren Treiber zu benutzen. 
Und mal in RadHads fall nach der Temperatur zu sehen, also beim neustarten direkt ins Bios und Temperatur anschaun.


----------



## merzi86 (3. Januar 2008)

Oder einfach mal den Rechner aufschrauben und schauen, ob wie es chmee schon angesprochen hat ein ein Kondensator geplatzten bzw "blüht" (ob er sich wölbt, manchmal machen die das auch in Richtung Mainboard!!).

Andere möglichkeit Windows Parallel installieren und dort nur Treiber und Spiele installieren, *ohne* andere Software, die sich in den Autostart schreibt.
Damit kann man unter umständen Softwarekonflikte ausscheiden lassen.


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2008)

Ganz ehrlich : Die Idee von Merzi86 macht sehr viel Sinn. Die Argumentation mit dem Grafiktreiber ist möglich, gleichzeitig ohne klare Begründung kaum haltbar. Es spielen in solchen Last-Momenten soviele Komponenten eine Rolle, dass sogar die USB-Festplatte mit einer Überlast auf dem USB-Port das System zum Stehen bringen kann.

Wenn also gar nichts geht oder der Fehler nicht identifizierbar ist, einfach alles nochmal aufsetzen und rausfinden, ob Hardware oder Software. Ein abgefallener SMD-Widerstand von der GraKa (mir passiert) hat durch falschen Zugriff auf einen RAM-Baustein auch jedes Spiel zum Absturz gebracht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mahzuni (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir stürzte Half Life 2 damals nach einer gewissen Zeit immer ab.. was natürlich ärgerlich war bei einem ganz neuen Rechner 

Ich hab damals alles mögliche ausprobiert und am Ende kam raus dass mein Arbeitsspeicher nicht ganz dicht war. Also da waren irgendwelche Speicherbänke irgendwie kaputt.. kanns dir nicht genau erklären.

Also wenn du deinen RAM mal testen willst gibts das Programm Memtest86+ unter http://www.memtest.org/
Kannst es ja mal laufen lassen.. hat aber ewig gedauert bei mir (2GB RAM) 

Gruss Mahzuni

ps.: andere nicht so anspruchsvolle Spiele gingen bei mir wunderbar


----------



## Mahzuni (3. Januar 2008)

achja.. wenn bei Memtest irgendwelche Fehler rauskommen und du noch Garantie auf den/die Speicherriegel hast, kannst du die umtauschen.. zumindest ging das bei mir ohne Probleme.

Auf der HP von denen kannst du ein boot-Image runterladen.. auf CD brennen und los geht der Spass 

Gruss Mahzuni


----------



## merzi86 (3. Januar 2008)

Mahzuni hat gesagt.:


> Also da waren irgendwelche Speicherbänke irgendwie kaputt.. kanns dir nicht genau erklären.



Der RAM- muss ja nicht mal unbedingt kaputt sein, habe es schon mehr mals erlebt das ein Speicher mit ein Board nicht 100 pro lief (im ausgiebigen Speichertest).

Den Speicher auf ein anderes baugleiches Mainboard gesetzt und der lief wie 1a. Das so nebenbei.

Einen anderen Mem-Test ist Windows Memory Diagnostic, der ist wirklich gut!


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2008)

Ah und jetzt sehe ich dass es eine Nvidia 6200 GraKa ist, also das Super TurboRam-Power-Ding, wo für die GraKa auch das StandardRam herhalten muss. Kann also einfach sein, dass dies der Grund ist, dass neuere Spiele ( mit mehr Ram-Anforderungen ) abstürzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## BMF2209 (4. Januar 2008)

Also hab mal eure Tipps befolgt:


-Habe jetzt mal meinen PC entstaubt (was auch mal wirklich nötig war)

-Dazu noch mal einen Gig RAM gekauft

-Alles kontrolliert ob keine kondensatoren oder andere Sachen im Eimer sind...(was Gott sei Dank nicht der Fall ist)

und letztendlich etwas ältere Treiber installiert (die vorhergehenden natürlich vorher sauber deinstalliert)

Aber das Problem besteht leider immernoch...


Die Sache ist halt die das teilweise die Spiele sich selbst beenden (sprich PC fährt nicht runter sondern einfach nur aufs Dektop zurück) oder hängen sich auf (keine Reaktion mehr, Tastatur und Maus reagieren nicht mehr, komme noch nicht mal in Windows mehr rein bzw. in den Task-Manager)

Danke für eure Tipps


BMF 2209


----------



## chmee (4. Januar 2008)

Kannst Du auf dem Netzteil nachschauen, wieviel Watt es bereitstellt ?
Wie alt ist das Netzteil ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (4. Januar 2008)

Nun, ich werfe jetzt einfach mal was anderes in die Runde; Was läuft denn noch alles im Hintergrund ab? Welche Programme meine ich.
Die Möglichkeit besteht darin, dass zu viele System Rsurcen verbraucht werden. Ein anderes ist noch, dass die Spieleprogrammierer der Zeit voraus sind.


----------



## merzi86 (4. Januar 2008)

Was PC Heini angesprochen hat stimmt, was laufen im hintergrund für Programme als Autostart und als Dienst (kleine Hilfe msconfig nur nicht vergessen bei den Diensten das Häckchen zu setzen, dass es Microsoft Dienste ausblendet).

Das andere was es noch sein kann und was bereits angesprochen wurde ist ein Softwarekonflikt.


----------



## BMF2209 (4. Januar 2008)

@chmee: also soweit ich weiss hat das Netzteil 350-400 Wat und dürfte gut 1Jahr (?) alt sein... habs damals bei Conrad gekauft...


und nein hab im Hintergrund keine weiteren Programme laufen...

Hab übrigends auch die Firewall von Windows ausgeschaltet....

hilft alles nix...

würde mir ja gern nen neuen PC kaufen, allerdings haperts da am Kleingeld und unter Windows Vista läuft dann ja gar nix mehr...


----------



## BMF2209 (4. Januar 2008)

Ach bevor ichs vergess:

Wie Chmee schon sagte ist die GF 6200 ein ziemlicher RAM-Fresser...

Mag ja sein, aber wenn nicht genügend Ram bzw. Speicher-Reccourcen zur verfügung stehen dann müsste doch theoretisch das Spiel drunter leiden, oder?! (sprich durch ruckeln, etc.) 

Dies ist aber nicht der Fall die (etwas neueren) Spiele laufen (rein Leistungsmäßig)   einwandfrei bis zu einem gewissen Punkt....dieser variiert aber auch ständig, mal stürzt das/die Spiel/e nach 30 min mal nach max. 1 1/2 Std. ab..


----------



## merzi86 (4. Januar 2008)

BMF2209 hat gesagt.:


> Mag ja sein, aber wenn nicht genügend Ram bzw. Speicher-Reccourcen zur verfügung stehen dann müsste doch theoretisch das Spiel drunter leiden, oder?! (sprich durch ruckeln, etc.)


Und wenn das Spiel sich aufghängt leidet das nicht drunter
Sowas muss sich nicht unbedingt mit ruckeln und co bemerkbar machen.


> Dies ist aber nicht der Fall die (etwas neueren) Spiele laufen (rein Leistungsmäßig)   einwandfrei bis zu einem gewissen Punkt....dieser variiert aber auch ständig, mal stürzt das/die Spiel/e nach 30 min mal nach max. 1 1/2 Std. ab..


Der RAM schreibt sich aber auch nicht immer gleich voll, wenn er dann ein Sektor erwischt, der von der Graka belegt wird kann das passieren.
Schon mal während einer XP installation passiert, eine Grafikkarte eingesteckt und der RAM wurde nicht mehr vom Grafichip on Board genutzt und ich konnte ohne Probleme installieren.

Das keine Programme im Hintergrund laufen bezweifle ich was ist z.b. mit ein Antiviren Programm Oder vllt ein Programm für deine Soundkarte


----------



## PC Heini (4. Januar 2008)

Das Spiel muss nicht unbedingt anfangen zu ruckeln. Es reicht schon, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher nicht schnell genug auf die HD zurrückschreiben kann. ( Entleeren ) 

Hatte in etwa genau gestern das gleiche Problem. War am Downloaden, im Netz unterwegs und wollte was in Word speichern. Bluescreen war da mit ner Fehlermeldung, die ich zum erstenmal gesehen hatte. Hatte heutemorgen Theater mit starten. Lies dann alle Prüfprogramme durchlaufen und morgen werde ich dann weitersehen.

Kann bei Dir durchaus auch ne Überlastung des Systems sein.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Januar 2008)

Bei sowas einfach mal etwas warten manchmal dauert es mit den Bluescreens/Neustarts etwas. Also nicht übereilt zum Reset schreiten. Was natürlich nahe liegen würde wäre ein veraltetes DirectX? Evtl. mal Windowstaste + R -> dxdiag, die DirectX Information auslesen und die angebotenen Tests durchführen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. Januar 2008)

ich würde nochmal auf die Softwarekonflikete hinweisen, die schonmal jemand angesprochen hat!
Erstell eine weiter Partition, Installier dort nur Xp und deine Spiele!


----------



## merzi86 (8. Januar 2008)

Man muss nicht mal eine neue partition erstellen, es reicht wenn man xp in ein anderen ordner installiert (ist ja bei xp noch möglich).


----------

